# Has anyone actually caught a swarm with a bait hive?



## JStinson (Mar 30, 2013)

I have not yet, but it is commonly done. 

Just ask odfrank. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?294307-1st-Bait-Swarm-of-the-Season&highlight=ODFrank+swarm


----------



## xbeeman412 (Jan 22, 2011)

Last Year We had 4 swarms show up and take up in old boxes here at the house. Had one take up in a deep super I had in the back of the pickup yesterday, first of the year.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

I caught a swarm in a swarm trap 2 weeks after I hived my first packages. I was quite pleased! 


The next year I didn't catch any, in spite of having more traps out. This year I still have my traps out, but its too soon to say what will happen.

I use regular hive bodies as traps, so there is no 'extra' equipment involved. Once you have the traps placed, it doesn't take much effort to periodically check them.


----------



## StewRoten (May 22, 2010)

NewbeeInNH said:


> Just curious whether it's worth the effort.


Caught three last summer. Actually, three swarms found three of my empty hives and moved in. No effort at all.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I am up to 20 so far this year.
This one would not fit into a four jumbo frame box so the next morning I moved it into an eight frame box with four foundations. In thanks it stung me in the eye. Use full size brood chambers for traps.


----------



## paintingpreacher (Jul 29, 2006)

Caught 16 last year. Have out about 20 traps now. I have not caught any this year but have started seeing lots of scouts this week.. Swarms season just beginning.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

I have caught more swarms in stored supers than swarm traps.


----------



## beemartin (Mar 13, 2013)

I caught one in an empty hive on my back patio 2 weeks ago  I put another empty hove out there... hoping to get lucky a second time! We'll see...


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> I have caught more swarms in stored supers than swarm traps.


Wow. That would be great.


----------



## mgburton (May 12, 2012)

I have a bait have out near my bee yard under an old bee tree. I call it my insurance trap. Bees check it out daily. I have it baited with LGO and some old brood comb. I came home on Thursday and found about 30 bees flying around it. I imagine I would have caught the swarm with it, but I found it first about 6 feet off the ground in a pine tree. Hived it successfully. I put out another one on the other side of my property about 300 yards away. I had bees checking it out before I was done setting it up. They love that LGO!

Has anyone had success using just foundation and LGO? What about burr comb or something similar? I'm out of old brood comb.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

AmericasBeekeeper said:


> I have caught more swarms in stored supers than swarm traps.


It seems to help if you leave them in a location that you would never want bees. Examples...By a door, in back of truck on pool deck!


----------



## NewbeeInNH (Jul 10, 2012)

I know there's a danger of wax moths if you leave built up frames out there hoping a swarm will make it home. What if you used foundationless frames in there? You could always keep boxes out "just in case" without having to worry about other invaders - no?

I doubt there are more than a few beekeepers within a few miles of me, tho. Chances of a swarm happening my way are probably slim, unless it's my own.


----------



## NY_BLUES (May 14, 2009)

I have caught a few, but I only set out a few traps a year. This year I may put out more than usual but I am not hoping for much as the winter took its toll on the bees around here and killed a bunch of hives, both managed and wild.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Has anyone actually caught a swarm with a bait hive? 

OD Frank has me beat, by a long shot, but yes, many times I have.


----------



## MsBeHaven (May 31, 2013)

I'm still technically a first year until May, but don't make the mistake of thinking you're the only beekeeper out there. I'm still pretty sure I'm the only one within 10 miles or so, but I've caught 5 swarms already. None in a swarm trap though. My swarms are coming from 75 yo trees in the neighborhood. The hx of the neighborhood shows that in the depression and post depression era (my house was built in 1938) everyone around here kept bees as a sweetener source; sugar was too expensive. I'd like to think some of these swarms are feral from that time period. 
One can only hope...


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

NewbeeInNH said:


> I know there's a danger of wax moths if you leave built up frames out there hoping a swarm will make it home. What if you used foundationless frames in there? You could always keep boxes out "just in case" without having to worry about other invaders - no?
> 
> I doubt there are more than a few beekeepers within a few miles of me, tho. Chances of a swarm happening my way are probably slim, unless it's my own.


Unless you are in a perpetually warm climate, wax moths this time of year should not be a big problem. There are more bee trees around than you might realize. Put out a saucer of honey in an area where you think there are no bees and see how many visitors you get.


----------



## hilreal (Aug 16, 2005)

NY_BLUES said:


> I have caught a few, but I only set out a few traps a year. This year I may put out more than usual but I am not hoping for much as the winter took its toll on the bees around here and killed a bunch of hives, both managed and wild.


Same hear I am afraid. Checked 4 "long term" bee trees and only one survived the winter. Not doing any better than the beeks I am sorry to report.


----------



## JohnBeeMan (Feb 24, 2004)

Two bait hive locations caught 3 swarms each. Old equipment behind garage catches a few.


----------



## Cedar Hill (Jan 27, 2009)

I do it all the time. Have 13 of them. Imagine finding $100. while walking in the woods. It's the pleasure that's associated with the find that makes it worthwhile. Then it's satisfying the curiosity of the type of bee that inhabits the swarm trap. OMTCW


----------

